# Golf GTI



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

After getting my beloved BMW 330 bumped this morning. And expecting they will write it off. I acted quickly for a replacement. Ive always fancied one of these. Its a 2006 Golf GTI dsg auto 2.0 Turbo. Petrol. In blue with tartan cloth. Full history and 125k on the clock. So it looks like i will be leaving the 330d thread to rest in piece. The BMW is in my garage awaiting insurance assesment.





































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

nice colour


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

fingers crossed


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

remember the advert well it was still is a good advert


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice car, if it was mine as a precaution I'd have the sump taken off and the oil pickup cleaned out, apparently those VAG 20V turbo engines around that age had problems with the oil pickup clogging.

That's what killed pretty much the same engine in my TT, it's on a 55 plate so about the same age. Seems from reading a few forums and speaking to a few people in the course of trying to get another engine it is a fairly common problem.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Nice car, if it was mine as a precaution I'd have the sump taken off and the oil pickup cleaned out, apparently those VAG 20V turbo engines around that age had problems with the oil pickup clogging.
> 
> That's what killed pretty much the same engine in my TT, it's on a 55 plate so about the same age. Seems from reading a few forums and speaking to a few people in the course of trying to get another engine it is a fairly common problem.


 Thanks mate, will do, im really pleased with it. The place in wirral was a bit odd though...

Bm more or less confirmed as total loss so just waiting for the offer, they said it will be away in 2 days, they seem keen to have it....or is it just me?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

The GTI has polished up lovely. I particularly like the tartan seats. Its nice to have a change from leather and i wanted the tartan in the GTI as its a great reference to the mk1. Im learning about it now. Its shadow blue pearl and the wheels are 18inch monza rather than standard 17 inch monza. The bm handled well. But the handling of this is superb. Its very fast too. When the turbo kicks. Infact the 0 to 60 time of 6.9 secs is faster than the manual at 7.2 secs.

The DSG or direct shift gear box is an electronically controlled manual. And the vw service book points out. The fluid and filter change is every 40k. So im booking it in for that as the last was at 79k and its now on 120k mls. It will have the engine oil and filter done too.

Fuel economy is great in the mid 30s and with the hatch and folding seat its probably the most practical car ive had.

Looks good, drives like its on rails, fast and with a non show off class about it. Now wonder these little Golfs brought an all new genre in 1976 with the hot hatches. A yuppy icon along with the 930 turbo.

The seats are heavily bolstered and really do hold you firm.

It was supplied by the Bolton vw dealer in 2006.

The service book gives the all important dsg info. It has full vw history. 2 seems its had 2 owners the first being a lady owner through to 2015.





































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Ive had a call from the salvage company. The BMW is being collected tomorrow on a 7 car transporter by a place in Chester. A specialist salvage company. Im very pleased the service has been so quick there. Ill be happy to see the back of it now. I wouldnt have another diesel either. As much as i liked the car. I much prefer petrols and diesel is becoming a bit of a taboo isnt it?









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hot hatches are great, had a few in the past, including a mk2 Golf Gti, great to drive and practical too! Looks a good car there!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Andyj56 said:


> Hot hatches are great, had a few in the past, including a mk2 Golf Gti, great to drive and practical too! Looks a good car there!


Thanks. Mum saw you come past in the c32 when she was having a little walk last night. She said it sounded in her words "gruff and very heavy". Drive carefully in that car! Lots of power. Yes GTI is very nippy. Just been polishing the light sections of the alloys and compounding the head lights. Its off to renotech on friday for the dsg fluid and filter doing and an oil change and filter engine.

Oh an i got a GTI collection keyring for it a gen vw one. Bit more subtle than the one bmw do for the m sport cars!

The tartan matches the seats a bit.

Golfs in the garage BMW outside being collected tomorrow. By a salvage auction company in Chester arranged by the insurance.






























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Been driving the c32 today, astonishing car! Shame about the BMW, hope they give you a good price for it!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Andyj56 said:


> Been driving the c32 today, astonishing car! Shame about the BMW, hope they give you a good price for it!


Yes amazing car. Also amazingly someone had painted the gti badge on the boot and the vw badge in the grille matt black. Making the them invisible! A bit of thinners on a rag and back too original chrome! Lights have come up well. They were yellowd.





































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the BMW mate, that's a bummer after you put so much work into it  Sounds like you've moved on already though, and the GTi looks great. Personally I'd have gone for a manual 'box, but that is just my preference, I really don't like driving automatic cars. Also, that shade of blue wouldn't be my first choice of colour, looks like it will be tricky to keep clean, but you've made an excellent job of shining it up. Enjoy it fella, I know I thoroughly enjoyed owning my Mk3 GTi (even though it was only bought as a stop-gap after my RX-8 engine expired  ). Great cars, all of 'em :thumbs_up:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

It's funny how as models go through a number of different versions, they can sometimes improve in aesthetics over the original, but so often the manufacturer just tries too hard and the result can be quite ugly. I do like your new Golf GTI, Nigel, very handsome and it must be one of the nicest iterations of that model. We have a Suzuki Splash at the moment and when we bought it, I did look longingly at the sporty version of the Suzuki Swift instead of the Splash, but gave way to practicality and economy. Now, however, Suzuki has ruined the looks of the new Swift, and this second version does remind me of how the good old Mini was "added to" in order to produce the Riley Elf and Wolsey Hornet variations. As for what BMW did to the Mini concept later on - well, just don't go there.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hi nigel

sorry to hear about the BMW, but sh*t happens I get to see it every working day, I like the replacement too despite not been a German kinda guy( they bombed our chip shop don't you know :laugh: ) but if looked after they are very good mechanically I believe , and rust is not really a issue nowadays, although I have looked at a very rusty 2011 A3 today looks to have stood in the sea!,

has it been lowered ? black out of badges suggest a youth may have owned it at some point? and the n/s/ r lamp condensing up?

anyway who was the insurer if you don't mind me being nosy ? is it co part salvage its going to?

happy motoring 

deano


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ever heard you grandma talk about oil stone the step. Did the tail pipes in the time honoured fashion wet and dry and 3 in 1 oil























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

deano1956 said:


> hi nigel
> 
> sorry to hear about the BMW, but sh*t happens I get to see it every working day, I like the replacement too despite not been a German kinda guy( they bombed our chip shop don't you know :laugh: ) but if looked after they are very good mechanically I believe , and rust is not really a issue nowadays, although I have looked at a very rusty 2011 A3 today looks to have stood in the sea!,
> 
> ...


 hi deano, i dont think its been lowered if you look at all the ones on the trader the wheels are very close to the arches on all, especially on the 18 alloys, not got full owneship details yet apart from whats in the history, it was one lady owner until 2015 then one other owner, could have been a youth i guess? Yes there is condensation in one light, might need a new one of new seal, but the boot is dry.

the insurer is esure and yes its going to co part salvage.

If you know them and can fix it, it might be worth bidding on, its about the best e46 330d out there!



> It's funny how as models go through a number of different versions, they can sometimes improve in aesthetics over the original, but so often the manufacturer just tries too hard and the result can be quite ugly. I do like your new Golf GTI, Nigel, very handsome and it must be one of the nicest iterations of that model. We have a Suzuki Splash at the moment and when we bought it, I did look longingly at the sporty version of the Suzuki Swift instead of the Splash, but gave way to practicality and economy. Now, however, Suzuki has ruined the looks of the new Swift, and this second version does remind me of how the good old Mini was "added to" in order to produce the Riley Elf and Wolsey Hornet variations. As for what BMW did to the Mini concept later on - well, just don't go there.


 yes honour it seems the mk5 golf was a return to form in the modern day essence and spirit of the mk1, it seems mk2, 3 and 4 were a bit dull, but the mk5 is loved, like the mk 1 for its fizz, looks and general GTI'ness, its the reincarnation of the original hot hatch and i've a feeling im going to be ver happy, me dad keeps saying i struck lucky getting the bm written off! I think he likes the little golf too.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> If you know them and can fix it, it might be worth bidding on, its about the best e46 330d out there!


 got enough projects nigel to last me a life time well what I have left :laugh: , e sure . good, thought it might have been us (LV) , a we have sorted claims within a hour of the accident happening and we use co part too. also better looking being a 3 door body suits it better than the 5 door .

deano


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

deano1956 said:


> got enough projects nigel to last me a life time well what I have left :laugh: , e sure . good, thought it might have been us (LV) , a we have sorted claims within a hour of the accident happening and we use co part too. also better looking being a 3 door body suits it better than the 5 door .
> 
> deano


 oh well sound like its going to the right place then deano! Esure were closed sunday that was the delay which isnt that good is it? Are LV open Sunday?

Yes much prefer the 3 door GTI. But i prefer the saloon e46, we are fickle aren't we? Yes so many cars so little time. I know people locally who are growing old with a wonderful collection! Hope they remember me in their will. Their cars will certainly outlast them. As they are good cars and will be looked after better than the owners ever will by themselves or anyone else...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> yes honour it seems the mk5 golf was a return to form in the modern day essence and spirit of the mk1, it seems mk2, 3 and 4 were a bit dull, but the mk5 is loved, like the mk 1 for its fizz, looks and general GTI'ness, its the reincarnation of the original hot hatch and i've a feeling im going to be ver happy, me dad keeps saying i struck lucky getting the bm written off! I think he likes the little golf too.


 Once again I'm going to beg to differ

:biggrin:

I had a couple of original Mk1 GTI's and a convertible which was based on the MK1's and if you take the rose tinted glasses of the MK2 was a more capable and planted motor I had getting on for a dozen MK2's. Baring in mind the MK1's were dated 70's technology the MK2 was just a quantum leap ahead.

The MK3 was just the [email protected] ginger step child but in its day the VR6 was a bit of a motor. And I didn't mind the look of the MK4 even if it was a bit lardy.

That being said I'm just sat watching Wheeler Dealers sorting out a 2.9 VR6 Corrado, you only bought a Golf if you couldn't afford the Corrado.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

My last Golf





































And did they really have those Porsche style tartan interiors, non of mine did.










:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

You neeeeed an ST200 focus now to spar with my GTI. You aint going to do it with an archaic creaky e46 325 rag top. Wheel chair steelers? Whats all that about then.

Mk2 looks clean the red and white very contemporary. Like the 911 cs of the 80s.

Corrado? Wasnt it still the scirroco when the mk2 gti was tear arsing round council house estates getting chased by pc plod?

Tanya wants to show you her bear.









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Oi im ginger.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I think if I was going hot hatch again it would be an Astra VXR, proper hooligan of a car, or at least the one I had a run out in a few years ago was. A couple of the young lads at work have them one has an inter cooler strapped to it that looks as if it could suck a small child into it.

Of course it would have to a Nurburgring one.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I think if I was going hot hatch again it would be an Astra VXR, proper hooligan of a car, or at least the one I had a run out in a few years ago was. A couple of the young lads at work have them one has an inter cooler strapped to it that looks as if it could suck a small child into it.
> 
> Of course it would have to a Nurburgring one.


 That does look good, some of the vxr's are very rapid, do you remember back in the day when plod used these?

[IMG alt="Image result for vauxhall carlton gsi 3000 police car" data-ratio="55.01"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/02/9d/48/029d48b0836381bb04318a87d4caf17b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Its feeling more like my car now. Looks much better with all the badges back to chrome. Wheels polished and paint given the meguiars treatment. Going to need 3 new wipers. Bosch flat blades i think.






























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> That does look good, some of the vxr's are very rapid, do you remember back in the day when plod used these?


 Yep 24V 3ltr Carlton's And Senators. Top motors in their day if you were a Vauxhall man. I had a 3ltr Monza and it felt like you could drive it anywhere, a jaunt across Europe would have been no problem way better than the Ford offerings of the day.



I see you've Hinched the Vee Dub, looking good. I've just been out and done a bit of Hinching on the Beemer.

Big M would be impressed !!!

Google it

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Yep 24V 3ltr Carlton's And Senators. Top motors in their day if you were a Vauxhall man. I had a 3ltr Monza and it felt like you could drive it anywhere, a jaunt across Europe would have been no problem way better than the Ford offerings of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/mrs-hinch-reveals-10-best-13260933

yeh ive given it my once over, gunked here and there and wiped the shuts down with an oily rag and the engine bay, the lights needed a compound and have come up pretty well, its had a phone cradle on the dash and someones taken it off leaving a hole, might just cover that up with a gti badge? Apart from that run it until it needs disks pads and tyres, its going to be a lot easier to look after than my 330. To be fair it had a fair bit of filler in the back arches and the panel below the boot, id had 2 jacking points welded and 2 were probably going to want it soon, nevertheless as far as old e46 saloons go with nearly 200k on it, it was one of the best, but it wasnt that easy to keep it looking mint. GTI will be a lot easier just a bucket of water and a coat of wax job every few weeks.

I did think of getting another 325 or 330 petrol, but prices are very strong, for a good one well over 2 grand maybe as high as £3,500. Plus i fancied a change and I'd fancied a GTI when we got that Phaeton. From what the lad said who towed mine, they are liked in Poland. He thought it might end up as a quick cheap cut and shut and on the road over there for some poor unsuspecting punter i guess.

The Monza was a great car and so was the manta, i used to like these. Like you say way better than the ford offerings of the day.

[IMG alt="Image result for opel manta gte" data-ratio="75.05"]http://car-from-uk.com/ebay/carphotos/full/ebay235779.jpg[/IMG]

my dad was putting vinigar in with the towels, stunk the house out, how anyone can eat it on chips? Mrs Hinch is quiet fit isnt she, must be all the cleaning!

I bet shes a pain in the neck to live with though! Blimey.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/mrs-hinch-reveals-10-best-13260933
> 
> yeh ive given it my once over, gunked here and there and wiped the shuts down with an oily rag and the engine bay, the lights needed a compound and have come up pretty well, its had a phone cradle on the dash and someones taken it off leaving a hole, might just cover that up with a gti badge? Apart from that run it until it needs disks pads and tyres, its going to be a lot easier to look after than my 330. To be fair it had a fair bit of filler in the back arches and the panel below the boot, id had 2 jacking points welded and 2 were probably going to want it soon, nevertheless as far as old e46 saloons go with nearly 200k on it, it was one of the best, but it wasnt that easy to keep it looking mint. GTI will be a lot easier just a bucket of water and a coat of wax job every few weeks.
> 
> ...


 Had a couple of Opel Manta GTE's, great cars handled well but not quite as quick as a 2.8 Capri.

I was a bit suspicious when Big M started going down all the cleaning product isles and started to amass a ton of cleaning stuff and on top of that my flat has never been so tidy. She's obsessed by it.

Even bought the book



:huh:

Just as an asides now that everything is fixed the Beemer is smoother than a smooth thing.

The one unexpected bonus is that the diff I put in it is a numerically lower ratio than the old one and it has dropped the revs in fifth by about five or six hundred rpm at 50/60 mph. It was a bit revvy before and now whilst not as quick off the mark it's just a nicer smoother drive all together and suits the floaty nature of the convertible. A bit of a revelation of how good these E46's are. You can see why they sold boat loads of them.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Had a couple of Opel Manta GTE's, great cars handled well but not quite as quick as a 2.8 Capri.
> 
> I was a bit suspicious when Big M started going down all the cleaning product isles and started to amass a ton of cleaning stuff and on top of that my flat has never been so tidy. She's obsessed by it.
> 
> ...


 yes they are fab, i was going to get a 330i or a 325i saloon or coup, but fancied a change. Beemers are great cars having had a few beemers mercs and jags, of the 3 beemer win hands down for me. wonder if the e90 330i is going to be a good buy...coming cheap now. Did you know in e90 the 325 and 330 have the same 3lr in but the 325 is tuned down?

they do a 335i tooo....

lci should be good.

[IMG alt="Image result for bmw e90 335i sport" data-ratio="66.67"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/fd/11/6a/fd116ae6cbc5a216141e9a27cb69d96a.jpg[/IMG]

match your si ! 

[IMG alt="Image result for stone island baseball cap" data-ratio="138.40"]https://www.timeclothing.co.uk/images/mens-stone-island-baseball-cap-blue-1599168-v0022-p2003-4256_image.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

The GTI is currently having the DSG fluid and filter changed and the oil and filter. Its amazing how many people overlook fluid changes in automatic gearboxes, The GTI is due again having last been done at 80k. I've come across cars with nearly 100k on the clock or more that have never had an Automatic gearbox fluid and filter change which is crazy.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Had all the fluids done. The dsg box feeling very crisp and quick. A couple of other bits they picked up on. Should be ok until mot time in december now. When it might want disks and pads. Im getting 29mpg in normal driving. This feels like it is going to be a nice easy car to live with. It feels fresh youthful and fun.






























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ye gods what is the world coming to? Nigel has gone from somewhat sensible luxury motoring to pocket rocket ship racing cars!!! Will the world ever be the same or is this a mid life crisis?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

DJH584 said:


> Ye gods what is the world coming to? Nigel has gone from somewhat sensible luxury motoring to pocket rocket ship racing cars!!! Will the world ever be the same or is this a mid life crisis?


 After that bm it feels like a pussy cat. In fact grown up and sensible, until the turbo kicks its just a relaxing hatch back, very grown up in fact the GTI is to the world what the Porache 911 is, an icon and eminently sensible 3 door hatch....Its The perfect car.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Unfortunately Nigel that size car is not large enough for me. I feel claustrophobic in them. I hope that you get many a happy mile out of yours. Regards

David


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

DJH584 said:


> Unfortunately Nigel that size car is not large enough for me. I feel claustrophobic in them. I hope that you get many a happy mile out of yours. Regards
> David


Thanks david.

Ive done all the plastic trim with meguiars ultimate black and removed the rear mud flaps. Front ones follow the line of the skirts. But the backs looked big and unsporty.

I got somecamazing headline restorer again meguiars. No drill buffer. Just a course pad cleaning liquid and a chemical lacquer. These removed the yellowing leaving a frosted finish. As soon as you spray on a light coat of lacquer it returns the clarity making them as new. Its quiet amazing watching them turn cloudy to sparkly. It even gives that new car slight shadow rainbow in the sun.

Im getting same mpg as the diesel beemer round town. So 25 to 29mpg. Its a very economical refined 4 pot and euro 4 compliant. Its edgier than standard and the steering and brakes razor sharp. After the bm it feels like a fly weight boxer fast on the jab.

At 200bhp it puts more out than the 184 of the bm. But its all bunched at high rpm. So its a wick little bugger. I think it would take an impreza to match it on a back road. A big heavy more powerful car would have its work cut out to live with the fly weight GTI.

Ive been looking at tyre choices and thinking Bridgestone potenza would suit it for their stickiness. At 85 quid each theyre also a bargain.

The brakes are fab. Due to the large alloy callipers on such a light car. Yes alloy. Not had that since my porsches.

Its all weight saving than anything else.

The interior came up well with some meguiars. Ill get pics later.

Ill also get some better pics up of the lights and a pic of the box set used to do them. They were pretty yellow when it came.

Its perhaps up there with the bm and a8 with the cleanest cars ive had. Indicated its been garaged all its life with no green moss present anywhere.





































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Igerswis said:


> I do like that GTI! Reminds me of the days when I had the R32:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that is lovely irfan, i'll do the panel filter, made a big difference on the bm, im on with the alloys at the moment, they have kerb rash, so ive had the polishing wheel out and smoothed that all off, now i need to decide on colour and im thinking a nice subdued gun metal not to dark or glossy.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Igerswis said:


> The original GTI 18" wheels were diamond cut face with a satin grey colour on the inside.
> 
> I'd get them diamond cut if you keep on top of cleaning and sealing or you could do them a high shine Jaguar/Range Rover silver with a huge amount of metal flake in there.
> 
> The R32 has them this colour and it looked amazing! Looked factory from a distance but when you got closer you could see the sparkle in the sunlight. I lost the diamond cut edges as they were a pain to maintain.


 Thanks for confirming that, I thought they had been diamond cut, someone had removed the laquer and left the grey in the inside, presumably it had deteriorated. Ive decided i wanted something all one colour as i like the less fussy look. I wanted something a bit understated and different so ive gone for Audi Nardo Grey gloss. I just fancied it. I'll get some pics up when ive finished it.

[IMG alt="Image result for audi nardo grey" data-ratio="75.00"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/46/d1/63/46d163fffee9c6e2981438214486e63f.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Prepping it yesterday. And the first coats today. Ill get more pics up when its all dry. Very good paint. Got it mixed into aerosols at autopaints in rhyl. Last time i was there was to get some paint for the vw phaeton. Theyre very good. Got 4 big cans for 58 quid. Only taken 2 to do the job. So ive 2 left for touch up.





































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

The first few coats of primer going on. First time i did this i was 16 and the car was an e24 bmw 635csi with trx 390 alloys. Which were metric and seemed big at the time at 220 55 390. Masking ups a work of art. I didnt want to have to take all 4 wheels of so masked tyre lips first.























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

I wanted a self effacing grey which would compliment the sort of effortless style these cars have and Nardo seemed a good choice because its the proper Audi colour for the RS, its achieved what i wanted, i wanted a solid flat gloss, but ive had black so wanted a change, the bm's were black in the end. I thought of a metallic gun metal but its been overdone, i could have gone for a lacquered polished look, but i just wanted to tone it down, I wanted a utilitarian look to it. Its hit the spot i was after for the this car.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Just been in the garage to put a coat of wax on the golf. Thats 4 since i got it. So its coming up nice.

Im very pleased with the look of the wheels. Just the moody effect i wanted for it. The nardo grey is a stormy colour. Against the blue it brings out a mauve grey with a tad of bronze in lights.

Its just the angry unusual look i was after for it.

Ill get some outdoor pics when the rain stops. I expect it will look an even more subdued strong grey then.

The contrast with the red caliper puts the broody grey into perspective.
















Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Igerswis said:


> When are you going to put some colour over the primer?


 :laugh: thanks Irfan! Do you remember that colour Jaguar did in the late 80's for the Series 3 Sov? I genuinely thought when i was a teenager they had polished the primer!

[IMG alt="Image result for jaguar series 3 sovereign in light grey" data-ratio="66.75"]https://www.classiccarratings.com/sites/default/files/auction-images/3201700136799/image8120220181231457.jpg[/IMG]

i think the polished primer look is just the sort of industrial look i was after! :yes:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

It's great that you like the colour, and your passion for cars in general is clear for all to see, but bloody hell mate I think they look horrible :laugh: (sorry!).

A better option might have been a similar treatment to my Beetle alloys, with gunmetal grey inside the cutouts, and diamond cut silver polished and lacquered on the outside face. I know mine are a different design, but I think it would work on yours as well. I haven't got any close up pics, but you can just about see what they look like here:



The dark grey part does a good job of disguising the brake dust build up on the inside surfaces, and the shiny silver spokes really pop in contrast to the darker cut outs. I'm not sure if this is a standard VW finish, or the previous owner had it customised. Either way, it looks really nice in the flesh.

I've never polished my car, it just gets an occasional wash with Autogleam shampoo, but one day I might have a go and see if it makes any difference... maybe.... if I can be bothered.... Oh who am I kidding, that's never going to happen! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> It's great that you like the colour, and your passion for cars in general is clear for all to see, but bloody hell mate I think they look horrible :laugh: (sorry!).
> 
> A better option might have been a similar treatment to my Beetle alloys, with gunmetal grey inside the cutouts, and diamond cut silver polished and lacquered on the outside face. I know mine are a different design, but I think it would work on yours as well. I haven't got any close up pics, but you can just about see what they look like here:
> 
> ...


 I suspected they would be a bit marmite, but ive fancied the colour for ages, id have an A6 RS in the colour all over! I really like them, very contemporary i think Porsche started the fad off of weird coloured wheels and i didnt fancy orange or lime like a RS or CS. I didnt want to go back to the diamond cut lacquered effect as its never been to my taste a bit too Jag x300 sov from 1994 and it just peels. The Beetle does suit the more feminine look it lends though Dave! It looks mint to.

in the day light they will take on a subtle lavender

[IMG alt="Image result for audi a6 nardo grey" data-ratio="56.25"]https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Y77wThYruzY/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> The Beetle does suit the more feminine look it lends though Dave! It looks mint too.


 Cheeky bugger! :laughing2dw:

The Beetle is indeed in great condition (helped by the low mileage), and has proved to be utterly reliable, as you might expect from a VW :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Cheeky bugger! :laughing2dw:
> 
> The Beetle is indeed in great condition (helped by the low mileage), and has proved to be utterly reliable, as you might expect from a VW :thumbsup:


 Thats good news Dave, thanks for that. Ive also had some good news concerning the valuation of the BMW, the estimate will more or less cover the purchase price of the GTI. And the cheques are in the post, so been pretty good service from my insurance company there.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> Thats good news Dave, thanks for that. Ive also had some good news concerning the valuation of the BMW, the estimate will more or less cover the purchase price of the GTI. And the cheques are in the post, so been pretty good service from my insurance company there.


 Excellent stuff, it's not always the case that insurance claims go so smoothly, so well done for that mate :thumbs_up: Now, is there any chance the insurance payout will cover a different colour for your wheels? :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Excellent stuff, it's not always the case that insurance claims go so smoothly, so well done for that mate :thumbs_up: Now, is there any chance the insurance payout will cover a different colour for your wheels? :laughing2dw:


 red?

[IMG alt="Image result for golf gti with red wheels" data-ratio="62.50"]http://www.seriouswheels.com/pics-2012/bc/2012-CFC-Volkswagn-Golf-GTI-Leitgolf-Red-Wheels-3-2560x1600.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for golf gti with red wheels" data-ratio="62.50"]http://www.seriouswheels.com/pics-2012/bc/2012-CFC-Volkswagn-Golf-GTI-Leitgolf-Red-Wheels-5-2560x1600.jpg[/IMG] :biggrin: its the yoof dave innit


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, that red looks worse than the shiny primer :swoon:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Blimey, that red looks worse than the shiny primer :swoon:


 davey you just like boring silver, thats so last decade, dig it?

Davey come on lad you need to get a grip on this, orange your dub wheels man dig it?

[IMG alt="Image result for new vw beetle modified" data-ratio="66.63"]https://images.carscoops.com/2011/06/9e15cb6d-vwvortex-2012-beetle-rs-stage-1_07.jpg[/IMG]

this dudes got your diamond watch


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I know dave and irfan dont like the colour and bond might not. But they look just as i imagined a bit moody. I like the change from the silver black graphite norm. So theyll be staying this colour a while. Maybe bronze next? Pics in the shade bring out the blue tinge. The make the all car look sultry.






























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> I know dave and irfan dont like the colour and bond might not. But they look just as i imagined a bit moody. I like the change from the silver black graphite norm. So theyll be staying this colour a while. Maybe bronze next? Pics in the shade bring out the blue tinge. The make the all car look sultry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


 Mmmmm sorry mate but I don't think they go either


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

As others have said I'm not keen on that colour combo but then again I don't think it looks good on a whole Audi.

Looks like the Germans had some Army/Navy surplus paint they wanted rid of.

If it was mine I'd have them refurbed back to the original finish.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

No i love it. In fact ive put another coat on to get them more shiny. Though masking up is a pain in the arse.






























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



BondandBigM said:


> As others have said I'm not keen on that colour combo but then again I don't think it looks good on a whole Audi.
> Looks like the Germans had some Army/Navy surplus paint they wanted rid of.
> If it was mine I'd have them refurbed back to the original finish.


I might do at some point ill have them like this for the summer. Are the Germans still allowed an army? I thought it got banned after they became a nuisence last century.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> No i love it. In fact ive put another coat on to get them more shiny. Though masking up is a pain in the arse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


 Just out out of curiosity why don't you just take the wheels off the car when you paint them ??

Or buy a set of these and some big sheets of cardboard.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

That's a good finish from rattle cans.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Cancel the old tools and cardboard










Probably easier and cheaper


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Cancel the old tools and cardboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip will do next time. Its ready for GTIng the Saltzburgh Autobahn now. Its a wick little fella. Sharp brakes too.





































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Thanks for the tip will do next time. Its ready for GTIng the Saltzburgh Autobahn now. Its a wick little fella. Sharp brakes too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


 I did the Autobahn in another MKII Golf I had, scary business. I saw the aftermath of a big accident must have been some serious speed involved you could hardly tell what kind of one of the cars was. Looked like a Merc of sorts.

No satnav back then, just a Dutch map that I picked up in a petrol station on the outskirts of Rotterdam. I asked for directions for Prague.

The gist of the answer was up the road a few kicks and turn right when the signs are in German and keep going for about 7 or 8 hours. I got hopelessly lost a couple of times.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I did the Autobahn in another MKII Golf I had, scary business. I saw the aftermath of a big accident must have been some serious speed involved you could hardly tell what kind of one of the cars was. Looked like a Merc of sorts.
> 
> No satnav back then, just a Dutch map that I picked up in a petrol station on the outskirts of Rotterdam. I asked for directions for Prague.
> 
> ...


 During his engineering apprenticeship in the late 60's my dad was sent to Wuppertal, he spent 6 months there for Smith & Nephew Medical to learn how to maintain the machines they were buying off the Germans. He would have been about 22 as he went in 1968. He was amazed at the modernity of the place with the overhead rail etc and how clean and advanced it was compared to the terraced streets of northern UK. I had all the photos he took, put on dvd and it really is amazing how developed the country was in the late 60's in comparison with here. Getting back to the thread, he was driven back to the airport to come home in a Mercedes of some sort, I guess it would have been a stacked head light taxi. He said they reached speeds of 120mph, which was going some in 1968 for a young man used to a morris oxford!

[IMG alt="Image result for 1958 morris oxford" data-ratio="75.00"]https://uploads.carandclassic.co.uk/uploads/cars/morris/10377460.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for 1968 mercedes s class saloon" data-ratio="61.78"]https://www.classicdriver.com/sites/default/files/cars_images/009_01_0.jpg[/IMG]

remind me who was it won the war then? :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> During his engineering apprenticeship in the late 60's my dad was sent to Wuppertal, he spent 6 months there for Smith & Nephew Medical to learn how to maintain the machines they were buying off the Germans. He would have been about 22 as he went in 1968. He was amazed at the modernity of the place with the overhead rail etc and how clean and advanced it was compared to the terraced streets of northern UK. I had all the photos he took, put on dvd and it really is amazing how developed the country was in the late 60's in comparison with here. Getting back to the thread, he was driven back to the airport to come home in a Mercedes of some sort, I guess it would have been a stacked head light taxi. He said they reached speeds of 120mph, which was going some in 1968 for a young man used to a morris oxford!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We were in a couple of old Merc taxis last week and one of them was driven by a complete maniac, I was convinced we were going to be killed. He had a manic grin on his face.

It appeared his speciality was scaring the life out of p!ssed up Brit OAP's.

I'd still have the VXR






:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> We were in a couple of old Merc taxis last week and one of them was driven by a complete maniac, I was convinced we were going to be killed. He had a manic grin on his face.
> 
> It appeared his speciality was scaring the life out of p!ssed up Brit OAP's.
> 
> ...


 i can't argue with you there, but i need to carry a chest of drawers. Clarkson in an SMP! Do they do the vx in auto? I only do autos. The torque steer was funny. I prefer the looks of the GTI and it is the GTI. But I cant argue with the fact vauxhall are underrated for doing hooligan best.

in the end seems jc choose the VW...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> i can't argue with you there, but i need to carry a chest of drawers. Clarkson in an SMP! Do they do the vx in auto? I only do autos. The torque steer was funny. I prefer the looks of the GTI and it is the GTI. But I cant argue with the fact vauxhall are underrated for doing hooligan best.
> 
> in the end seems jc choose the VW...


 Don't know if they did those early VXR's in an auto, probably not and to be fair these days probably an auto is the way to go.

Coincidentally the taxi back home from the airport was a Skoda with DSG and it was surprisingly smooth changing. You could barely feel it going up and down the box. In hindsight I should have bought an auto E46, my manual one is probably fairly rare. When I was looking for one they were nearly all automatic especially the convertibles.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> We were in a couple of old Merc taxis last week


 Got to mention my gran again here as you know she was a hard drinking tough case Barrister, but she was also one to sort things quickly with a left hook. When we all went to Morroco in about 1982 and the locals wanted to swap my mum and her sister for camels. It was my Dad and Gran who bundled the two sisters into a Taxi along with my pufta uncle called Ernie. The Taxi was ordered straight from the Birtish Embassy and was a 123.

[IMG alt="Image result for merc w123 british embassy" data-ratio="74.90"]https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQqXhhXVRcNPwckeh0XTkhMGH5HcufKvI5F3JSEI-wpc-yODfFy[/IMG]



BondandBigM said:


> Coincidentally the taxi back home from the airport was a Skoda with DSG and it was surprisingly smooth changing.


 It does seem a good box a swipes a couple of tenths of the manual to 60, ive had the fluid done and filter. Its a manual with an electronic clutch it seems.

you can say what you want about Mercedes, BM etal but theres only one company done this...

sort of weeds out an amg merc or m bm eh?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Got to mention my gran again here as you know she was a hard drinking tough case Barrister, but she was also one to sort things quickly with a left hook. When we all went to Morroco in about 1982 and the locals wanted to swap my mum and her sister for camels. It was my Dad and Gran who bundled the two sisters into a Taxi along with my pufta uncle called Ernie. The Taxi was ordered straight from the Birtish Embassy and was a 123.
> 
> [IMG alt="Image result for merc w123 british embassy" data-ratio="74.90"]https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQqXhhXVRcNPwckeh0XTkhMGH5HcufKvI5F3JSEI-wpc-yODfFy[/IMG]
> 
> ...


 You could go and get some Texas Good Old Boy muscle. They go a bit quicker.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Last time i had the practicality of a hatch back and fold down seats they were porsche 928's. This is as good as a builders van with shelf out and seats down. I might set up a sideline painting and decorating like@roger the doger has.
















Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Last time i had the practicality of a hatch back and fold down seats they were porsche 928's. This is as good as a builders van with shelf out and seats down. I might set up a sideline painting and decorating like@roger the doger has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks like you have a ski hatch as well ??


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Looks like you have a ski hatch as well ??


Yeh it has. Done the brake calipers again with high temp paint. Im getting used to it now. Handles well virtually no body roll.























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Yeh it has. Done the brake calipers again with high temp paint. Im getting used to it now. Handles well virtually no body roll.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


 Back on the GTI topic.

This popped up on twitter today, back in the day I bought one. I had no idea what it was but the women of the time liked the look of it so I bought it.

I had it for a while and decided to get rid for a MK2 that I had my eye on, in the adverts I mentioned that it had CC embossed in the roof and woven into the seats. I was taken a back but the number of phone calls even after it was gone, on the first morning in the local yellow page trader a bloke phoned at 7am and wouldn't be put off that I was going to work. He was waiting for me in the works carpark when I got there. No question over price he just paid the full asking and drove off in it

I've never heard of them being call Christmas Cabs they always seemed to be called Coco Chanels.

Never actually seen another one on the road before or since and I'll bet there can't be many left now.

https://themarket.co.uk/listings/vw-golf-gti-mki-christmas-cabriolet/1-owner-88000-miles/19a004f3-4c43-45c3-ae11-ac5d4f9bc80c?status=live


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Back on the GTI topic.
> 
> This popped up on twitter today, back in the day I bought one. I had no idea what it was but the women of the time liked the look of it so I bought it.
> 
> ...


 Theres one identical to that still driving around Conwy and llandudno and it looks mint, but i dont know it its a CC never heard that before, my mum always wanted one of these, in the 80's but ended up with a mk2 escort back then. No cant be many left, ive only seens the one around here. There are a lot of old dears around here who have had things since new. Theres even one with a black 1989 hi line bmw 635csi which she bought off the local bmw dealer here new and still takes it there to be serviced. I sometimes see it parked in Conwy. Not long ago there was a mint 1991 Daimler Double Six in dark grey driven by an old gent, but ive not seen that in a while.

[IMG alt="Image result for bmw 635csi highline black" data-ratio="75.07"]https://drive-my.com/media/com_easysocial/photos/253/13374/1988-bmw-e24-1_featured.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Great job on the wheels and calipers! :notworthy: Sorry to hear about your Bimmer especially with all the time and money you've invested in it.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueKnight said:


> Great job on the wheels and calipers! :notworthy: Sorry to hear about your Bimmer especially with all the time and money you've invested in it.


 thank you sir, i was and am gutted, but to be honest its a blessing in disguise, i ended up getting more for it than i would on a part exchange and ive got away from diesel, its looking like diesel is going to become a tabo. I thought of getting a 330i but over here most e46 are rusty and ive fancied a mk5 gti since i had the phaeton. BMW are still my favourite cars, but im scratching the GTI itch, might have an e90 330i at some point. But i'll keep the GTI aswell this time as its so practical! Something like this which is available for 4 grand here. A 330i sport auto. 2006










in the end ive ended up taking all the wheels off and stripping the old paint off the rear calipers and cleaning the rest up on the carriers and the front calipers which was all good, only the rear calipers had peeled, its a very hard enamel stove finish and the GTI calipers on the mk5 were red from new as standard. As seen in this original sales brochure, i'll get pics up again of mine tomorrow, its exactly the same colour as the stripe round the grille.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> A 330i sport auto. 2006


 Yes, the 330i is a very sensible car in the 3 series line-up. :thumbsup:

2019 write-up.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueKnight said:


> Yes, the 330i is a very sensible car in the 3 series line-up. :thumbsup:
> 
> 2019 write-up.


 thank you i'll have a look at that it will come in useful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ive had a relaxing day with my favourite automotive passtime. Polishing! Ive used Meguiars ultimate compound on the paintwork and ultimate liquid wax. Ive learnt a new technique with the compound. Which is a non abrasive restorer. A more gentle touch and let it melt in untill it goes tacky. Its come up lovely. I did 2 coats of compound. The first with more pressure and the second with a light wipe.












































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

all by hand no machine polishing just a little pad and a meguiars microfibre.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

That is a 'show shine' nice job Nige!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> That is a 'show shine' nice job Nige!


 Thank you! I've had lot of practice over the past 30 years since i was about 13 polishing Dads Rover SD1 ive always enjoyed doing it.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

You know..... those wheels are starting to grow on me!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Teg62x said:


> You know..... those wheels are starting to grow on me!


Thanks. I guess its sort of a very modern colour and can be a bit of a shock at first! They do look a lot darker and more moody under normal light conditions. They have a thundery look about them. A change from the normal silver grey black. I really do like them. Got some stud covers coming for it and GTI seat lever emblems.






























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

This GTI emblems for the seat recliners are a nice touch. 10 quid off ebay. 3m self adehsive and brushed stainless. Not sure whether it has lost the originals at some point. But the before and after pics look like they were missing.






























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Bit of interesting info here on where the mk5 Golfs are assembled, or in fact made! All over the world! It seems only the GTI's are made in Germany along with the R32. Denoted by the chassis codes W for Wolfsberg and A for Ingolstadt. Seems the 3 doors are Wolfsberg and the 5 door Ingolstadt.

Mines a W chassis code. So made in Wolfsberg.

eg

*Country Codes*

*This is the final letter before the 6-digit serial number at the end of the VIN.*

eg for VIN WVWZZZ86ZCW063993 the last W before 063993 means Wolfsburg

*W Wolfsburg, Germany
A Ingolstadt, Germany
B Brussels, Belgium
C Taipei, Taiwan
D Bratislava, Slovakia
E Emden, Germany
G Steyr/Graz, Austria
H Hannover, Germany
J Jakarta, Indonesia
K Karmann, Osnabruck Germany
M Puebla, Mexico*
*N Neckarsulm, Germany*

*P Mosel, Germany
R Martorell, Barcelona, Spain
S Stuttgart, Germany
T Kvasiny, Czech Republic
U Uitenhage, South Africa
V Palmela, Portugal (previously Westmoreland, USA)
X Poznan, Poland 
Y Pamplona, Spain

1 Gyor, Hungary
2 Changchun, China
4 Curitiba, Brazil*


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

Nigel did you used to own a Mars Red MK1 GOLF GTI?

Nice car - I have the edition 30 myself in black!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Simon M said:


> Nigel did you used to own a Mars Red MK1 GOLF GTI?
> 
> Nice car - I have the edition 30 myself in black!


 Hi Simon, no its the first GTI ive had and thanks im really enjoying it. The edition 30's look great, any pics?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

The grab handles for the doors had that rubberised coating like mercs have on the steering wheel buttons that on mine had got tacky and damaged with finger nails. So ive plastcoated the drivers and ordered new window and mirror switches. Got all the switches for less than 14 quid. Its cheap motoring is this. I think satin black looks pretty good.






























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> The grab handles for the doors had that rubberised coating like mercs have on the steering wheel buttons that on mine had got tacky and damaged with finger nails. So ive plastcoated the drivers and ordered new window and mirror switches. Got all the switches for less than 14 quid. Its cheap motoring is this. I think satin black looks pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


 Some nice touches, the devil is in the detail as they say.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Some nice touches, the devil is in the detail as they say.


Thanks Mr B. Ive done the grab handle at the passanger side to match this morning. Got 20 of the genuine vw wheel bolt plastic covers too and the correct tool for removing them. All for 6 quid. I had to do the passenger side in situ as its bonded to the panel. What is impressive is the door panels are held on by torx screws instead of just one use plastic clips. Its a solidly built car. Its a little cracker.












































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

And a hell of a step forward from the mkIV. The 2.slow it was no more in the mkV. I've one of the very late mkIV Bora's. Pity the Jetta just didn't get any of the fun. No VR6, no V5, no fast diesel and no fast four cylinder either.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks, yes it seems that the mk5 GTI was the first proper GTI again since the mk1 which means @BondandBigM hasnt had a proper GTI i dont think? :sorry:

so in which case the rivalry between me and my number 1 buddy has switched from merc v bmw...to who has had the best GTI? MK2 or mk5?

no contest its like Accrington Stanley v Burnley on the Turf.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Thanks, yes it seems that the mk5 GTI was the first proper GTI again since the mk1 which means @BondandBigM hasnt had a proper GTI i dont think? :sorry:
> 
> so in which case the rivalry between me and my number 1 buddy has switched from merc v bmw...to who has had the best GTI? MK2 or mk5?
> 
> no contest its like Accrington Stanley v Burnley on the Turf.


 :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

I've actually had two Mk1 GTI's one absolutely original as it came from the factory an the second one with a worked over cammed16V conversion. It was fairly rapid, I sold it to a lad at work who only had it a few weeks and then stuffed it into the side of a house in Middlesbrough.

Didn't do him or the car much good.

:huh:

Despite what the rose tinted glasses tell you for me whilst maybes not as quick the later 90's spec Mk2's were just all round better cars.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> I've actually had two Mk1 GTI's one absolutely original as it came from the factory an the second one with a worked over cammed16V conversion. It was fairly rapid, I sold it to a lad at work who only had it a few weeks and then stuffed it into the side of a house in Middlesbrough.
> 
> ...


 im sure you are right, they are a genre of car im only just getting into, I did it topsy turvy, started off when i was 18 with big exec cars i should have had in my 40's and 50's. Now im nearly 50! Well 46 and 6 months, im in a GTI which i should have had 20 years since.

Do you remember the mk1 gti in forest green? Was it a special colour? A mates dad tried to get me to get one when i was about 21 in 1995 ish, he was manager for all the North West water boards motor vehicles and they had one as an ex company car. Strangely enough he passed away on the same day i bought the mkv how things happen eh?

i was told it was forest but the net seems to say they were lasha?

[IMG alt="Image result for mk1 golf gti dark green metallic" data-ratio="72.29"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/b9/02/a3/b902a3268ab7e1367ca05dfd0b7f2490.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

@BondandBigM your inbox is full. I can't pm you! I need some info on the Golf GTI. Thanks Nigel.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Doing the wheels back to silver ;-)....









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Doing the wheels back to silver ;-)....
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


 Better


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Better


Yep























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Looks better without mud flaps too.





































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Looking good Nigel. Keep the pictures and updates coming!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


 Top job



I'm sure it will drive and handle better by a country mile but in my heart I still occasionally hanker after another nice really clean MK2


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Top job
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it will drive and handle better by a country mile but in my heart I still occasionally hanker after another nice really clean MK2


 yes cool cars and rocketing in value if the mk1 is anything to go by.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> yes cool cars and rocketing in value if the mk1 is anything to go by.


 I had mostly all of the late 80's early 90's hot hatches but the MK2 Golf GTI was just a cut above.

Solid & Classy

Probably why over the year I had getting on for a dozen of them.

I suspect the same still holds true today


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Yup the 16v was the one to get :0


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I had mostly all of the late 80's early 90's hot hatches but the MK2 Golf GTI was just a cut above.
> 
> Solid & Classy
> 
> ...


 yes pretty much sums up the appeal of my mk5 feels like it could take you anywhere. Their 80's ads summed it up and it holds true today, it feels right at Asda and right in the car park at Coutts.













Richy said:


> Looking good Nigel. Keep the pictures and updates coming!


 thanks richy nice to see you back mate.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

relaxer7 said:


> Yup the 16v was the one to get :0


 I've had both, the 8V gets overlooked these days but they were solid torquey engines and bulletproof. Especially the supercharged G60's

I drove an 8V MK2 pretty much flat out through Holland across Germany to the Czech Republic and back again and it never missed a beat.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I've had both, the 8V gets overlooked these days but they were solid torquey engines and bulletproof. Especially the supercharged G60's
> I drove an 8V MK2 pretty much flat out through Holland across Germany to the Czech Republic and back again and it never missed a beat.


The 2 valve per cylinder porsche 928 was a much bigger clout when you booted it that the 4 vavle s4. The valves were much bigger and when they opened on full throttle it was like a sledge hammer attack. Ive never driven anything as brutally fast as the 1986 928s2. The s4 would just keep pulling like a train with the 4 smaller valves.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Took the back light out the gti the one that was condensated. It had water in it. Drilled a hole in the bottom drained it and resealed the top with silicone. Will look much better when it goes back in.





































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I remember back in the MK2 heyday you could buy genuine Hella rear light for them in all sorts of colours.

I had a blue pair in one MK2 and red ones in another, you could even get green ones. But the the holy grail were G60 rear taillights.

Obviously I had those as well

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I remember the green ones lol. I got a replacement rear light off the big breakers in Poole Charles Trent. 15 quid off an 08 car and as new. Big improvement on the leaky original.
















Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Finishing touches. Dealer plates from my local v w dealer Sytner.
















Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Tidied the exhaust tips up. They are tacked on. The curved ends were pitted. So i ground the lips off to a cut off the swiss filed the lips smooth and polished.






























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ordered a set of Uniroyal Rain Sport 3's for the GTI. Its got a mixture on it at the moment and the 2 back ones, a conti and a pirelli are a lot smooth. So its going in tomorrow for a set of new Rainsports.






























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> Ordered a set of Uniroyal Rain Sport 3's for the GTI.


 One of the first things I did after I bought Ruthie's Toyota MR2 Roadster was get a new set of Uniroyal Rain Sport fitted. The tyres it had were OK with plenty of tread left, and it passed the MOT prior to sale, but they were mismatched and unknown cheapo brands, which is just daft and asking for trouble on a mid engined sports car. The Uniroyals came highly recommended by the MR2 Roadster Owner's Club, and that's good enough for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> One of the first things I did after I bought Ruthie's Toyota MR2 Roadster was get a new set of Uniroyal Rain Sport fitted. The tyres it had were OK with plenty of tread left, and it passed the MOT prior to sale, but they were mismatched and unknown cheapo brands, which is just daft and asking for trouble on a mid engined sports car. The Uniroyals came highly recommended by the MR2 Roadster Owner's Club, and that's good enough for me :thumbsup:


 Yeh they seem tops Dave, from what i can gather and at 77 quid each fitted for 225/40/18 y they were a good price. I'll update how it feels when they go on tomorrow, its not the sort of motor that you want to be running on dodgy tyres. In fact its quicker off the mark than @BondandBigM with a thirst on and a V&RB under his nose.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Yeh they seem tops Dave, from what i can gather and at 77 quid each fitted for 225/40/18 y they were a good price. I'll update how it feels when they go on tomorrow, its not the sort of motor that you want to be running on dodgy tyres. In fact its quicker off the mark than @BondandBigM with a thirst on and a V&RB under his nose.


 I rate the Conties, as you say proper tyres make the car. I looked at a few M3's an 996's and almost all of them had cheap ditch finders on them.

Even on my last MK2 GTI I swapped out the cheap far east Nanchuck tyres for a decent set and the difference in handling was night and day.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I rate the Conties, as you say proper tyres make the car. I looked at a few M3's an 996's and almost all of them had cheap ditch finders on them.
> 
> Even on my last MK2 GTI I swapped out the cheap far east Nanchuck tyres for a decent set and the difference in handling was night and day.


 I think as long as you steer clear of budgets they are all good from Hankook to Pirelli to Michelin to Bridgestone to Uniroyal. You name it i dont think there is a bad properly branded tyre now. Back in the 90's I had some bad experience with Dunlops on Jags and ive never had Dunlop since. My favourites have been Pirelli dating right back to having p600s on xjs's in the late 90's. Ive always gone for p zeros and they've always felt good, comfy ride and gripy, ive never had rainsports but reviews seem good and with one new one on the car already it meant sense to fit 3 others and the tread pattern looks ace, as does the side wall which is fairly tapered but with a nice square shoulder.

I know what you mean ive found loads of fast cars with ditch finders on them. When i was selling the s550 amg, i noticed one of the front tyres a conti was down to the cords on the inside edge, so i put budgets on it to sell it. Its been on sorn ever since. IXZ5061. Wonder if it found a ditch.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> I think as long as you steer clear of budgets they are all good from Hankook to Pirelli to Michelin to Bridgestone to Uniroyal. You name it i dont think there is a bad properly branded tyre now. Back in the 90's I had some bad experience with Dunlops on Jags and ive never had Dunlop since. My favourites have been Pirelli dating right back to having p600s on xjs's in the late 90's. Ive always gone for p zeros and they've always felt good, comfy ride and gripy, ive never had rainsports but reviews seem good and with one new one on the car already it meant sense to fit 3 others and the tread pattern looks ace, as does the side wall which is fairly tapered but with a nice square shoulder.
> 
> I know what you mean ive found loads of fast cars with ditch finders on them. When i was selling the s550 amg, i noticed one of the front tyres a conti was down to the cords on the inside edge, so i put budgets on it to sell it. Its been on sorn ever since. IXZ5061. Wonder if it found a ditch.


 Many years ago I worked on a maintenance contract at the Uniroyal tyre factory, it's surprising what goes into making them.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Many years ago I worked on a maintenance contract at the Uniroyal tyre factory, it's surprising what goes into making them.


 i've always thought so too, modern high performance tyres are complex structures and need to be, ive a mate who went to be a garage mechanic after school and now he has his own place doing servicing mot's and tyres, he says there is a massive mark up on tyres which suprised me given what goes into them, for example i could have chosen more or less anything for the golf at around 100 quid each fitted, which seems a bargain for big tyres im sure theyve come down in price. They used to be that or more for a 15 inch 205/70 jag tyre back in the late 80s.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Had plenty of opportunity to test the rainsports, you can see how they work from the tread pattern they just fan the water out. It does feel good in the wet. The compound is fairly soft a bit softer than p zeros so they will grip well. It also looks much better on good branded tyres. Having it 4 wheel laser tracked on friday.

They do in fact feel grippier than p zeros and the wheel spin that was there before even inspite of esp has gone. Ride is more comfy to.
















Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

As bond would say "fully inched". New wheel badges tenner for gens off the bay, dealer plates in the correct place, interior and bay detailed. Even got an original sales brochure from 2004 off the bay for 6 quid which is good to have. Also got some beige paint specs off the nearside back wing that i had thought were stone chips. Hes a smart little fella.























































































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

My Rav was "detailed " this morning by the next door neighbours horse box....nice job done on it! Wing ,front end ,door and possibly bonnet out of alignment ,don't you just love animals.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

bridgeman said:


> My Rav was "detailed " this morning by the next door neighbours horse box....nice job done on it! Wing ,front end ,door and possibly bonnet out of alignment ,don't you just love animals.


 its not so much the horses its the women that ride them, ive had a bit of bother with one or two of those in the past a completely barmy lot! Talk about Jilly Coopers Riders! Its true! A dangerous lot, perhaps they had their mind on other matters when they ravved your 4? Never mind could be worse could have been a blind bat in a merc like the one who wrote off my 330 Beemer. Women. Ask @BondandBigM hes the authority on them.

[IMG alt="Image result for jilly cooper's riders" data-ratio="155.45"]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41JfnnebkVL._SX319_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg[/IMG]

and im sorry to laugh but they certainly did detail your toyota, time to through the towel in and get a Maserati.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> its not so much the horses its the women that ride them, ive had a bit of bother with one or two of those in the past a completely barmy lot! Talk about Jilly Coopers Riders! Its true! A dangerous lot, perhaps they had their mind on other matters when they ravved your 4? Never mind could be worse could have been a blind bat in a merc like the one who wrote off my 330 Beemer. Women. Ask @BondandBigM hes the authority on them.
> 
> 
> 
> and im sorry to laugh but they certainly did detail your toyota, time to through the towel in and get a Maserati.


 Yep

Women and Cars

Nothing but trouble

And in my experience usually expensive trouble at that.



:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Yep
> 
> Women and Cars
> 
> ...


 im thinking about putting brakes on, not the new woman, but the gti, im thinking mintex?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> im thinking about putting brakes on, not the new woman, but the gti, im thinking mintex?


 Bad idea

I might have made them !!!!

:huh:

Amongst my many odd jobs in recent years I worked in a brake pad factory.

Obviously making brake pads.

Mintex were one of the brands we produced.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Davey P said:


> One of the first things I did after I bought Ruthie's Toyota MR2 Roadster was get a new set of Uniroyal Rain Sport fitted. The tyres it had were OK with plenty of tread left, and it passed the MOT prior to sale, but they were mismatched and unknown cheapo brands, which is just daft and asking for trouble on a mid engined sports car. The Uniroyals came highly recommended by the MR2 Roadster Owner's Club, and that's good enough for me :thumbsup:


 i drove a MR2 for a while. always thought it was similar to the GMC Fearo that had a V - 6 mid engine, but not. it was fast, but overheated. vin


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

vinn said:


> i drove a MR2 for a while. always thought it was similar to the GMC Fearo that had a V - 6 mid engine, but not. it was fast, but overheated. vin


 Is this the model you drove Vin?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pontiac_Fiero


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Stan said:


> Is this the model you drove Vin?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pontiac_Fiero


 yes, thats the one. the mr 2 was made better. GMC did not suport the fiero. especially when they put the v6 engine in it. vin


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

vinn said:


> yes, thats the one. the mr 2 was made better. GMC did not suport the fiero. especially when they put the v6 engine in it. vin


 A mate of mine had a Pontiac Fiero, wasn't a bad car. Went and handled better than I expected.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Bad idea
> 
> I might have made them !!!!
> 
> ...


 ive been advised against them by the garage i use he said they were 139 quid for a reason...and went onto explain the pads dont last so brembo are going on it at 185 quid an throw and 295 fitted. The back discs are well worn. I was going to go for grooved drilled but not bothering now, just letting my fixer upper put on what they recommend, they put some on the A8 and dad says it pulls up well. So its in on monday.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> ive been advised against them by the garage i use he said they were 139 quid for a reason...and went onto explain the pads dont last so brembo are going on it at 185 quid an throw and 295 fitted. The back discs are well worn. I was going to go for grooved drilled but not bothering now, just letting my fixer upper put on what they recommend, they put some on the A8 and dad says it pulls up well. So its in on monday.


 Unfortunately I made Brembo pads as well !!

Same ingredients just a different box

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Unfortunately I made Brembo pads as well !!
> 
> Same ingredients just a different box
> 
> :biggrin:


 it doesnt surprise me mate

I only do 6 miles a day to take tanya to the ducks i might as well have bought a 1400 L or whatever the basic golf is these days, or a merc c180


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Had new discs and pads on. The garage i use said mintex are poor these days and that there are two types of brembo. Good italian performane ones and cheap after market ones. They speak highly of forodo and so i said put on what they considered best rather than cheapest. They certainly look good. All properly lapped and the disc edges and hubs have ceramic surface coatings.
























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Confirmed it today. Been a week since i went in the garage. The vw is on brembo prolines. Dad calls it the crazy golf. Too fast he says. Indeed this is the same as a cl55 or 928s4 to 60 so it needs good brakes...oh and it will mince meat either on a winding road...just ask my dad. If only everything in life was....























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## MSC (Dec 12, 2018)

Oh the memories Golf GTI bring up.

Almost dying in one because my mate was going to fast to see a traffic light ahead sign.

The odd Jehovah Witnesses neighbours who has a brand new V6 version.

The MK 1 that I used to pass on the way to work each day.

The MK 3 I bought and sold on without putting it on the road.

I might even drive one daily, one day.

A TDi perhaps or maybe one like yours....


----------

